# Bass Traps as Corner Suspended Ceiling Tiles



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

How would the performance of a 24"x48"x4" trap mounted in a suspended ceiling grid, at the corner of the room, compare with a corner mounted trap of the same size mounted just below the ceiling? 

I have 5/8" sheetrock panels mounted in the grid rather than the usual ceiling tiles (got tired of the acoustic tiles breaking every time I took one out and also needed to reduce HF absorption in the room a little). I could take one out at each corner and substitute a trap. There is about 10" or so free space above the ceiling, so I could even stack two.

Thanks.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

It helps better to have them closest to the tri-corners for the best performance, so having them above the tile helps. I have tried some GIK 244's above my ceiling and had better results than with use insulation, but I wanted them to be visible for obvious reasons. Some absorption above the tiles in the corners would help. I measured a 4dB reduction in my room. Stacking two probobly woln't get you much more effective results unless you are in the tri-corner. Not every room will have best results in the corners however. For example treating corners in the back of my room does very little.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I have a window near one corner that precludes having a panel in a tri corner. I can mount one in the tri corner on the other side of that wall, and since the room and speaker layout are symmetrical, perhaps that would give me and idea of how treating the other corner would benefit (or not). The two back tri corners have sufficient space for panels.

The odyssey begins tomorrow - two GIK Monster traps with stands, the ECM8000 and mixer arrive. A few quick measurements with a Denon Audyssey mic into the laptop sound card indicate that there is work to do...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Play with the Monsters in several different locations (with no EQ).

Wall/wall corners

Wall/floor corners in the front and also on both sides of the listening position

Wall/floor corners maybe 1-2' in front of the K-Horns.

Centered on the rear wall behind the listening position.

I think you'll find that each one will do something, but do something different. 

Bryan


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Will do, Bryan and thanks for the input. Advanced arthritis limits the amount of moving stuff around that I can do, so I am trying to predict analytically (and perhaps unrealistically) where to put the traps. Sliding the Monsters around on the floor with them on the stands should not be a problem, tho, and that will be the first step.

Funny the way life is... when we get old enough to have disposable income to play with our hobbies, the body says "you shoulda done that whilst young"!:bigsmile:


----------

